# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  So what happened to this place?

## TheMickSter

It seems kinda dead. Is there anybody from the 2000's around. Hello Brad if you are still here  :Wink:

----------


## TheMickSter

I mean is there some fashionable place to go and spread your wings these days?

----------


## VictorN

> ... Hello Brad if you are still here


Brad is not working here anymore.  :Cry: 
Although sometimes (once a year or two) he comes.

----------


## TheMickSter

> Brad is not working here anymore. 
> Although sometimes (once a year or two) he comes.


I'm Mick the banned moderator from early 2000's seems like nobody stayed around  :Frown: 

(user was banned for this post  :Smilie:  )

----------


## VictorN

Well, the user Mick was banned by Sid on November 6th, 2006.
Do you know the reason of the ban?

----------


## TheMickSter

> Well, the user Mick was banned by Sid on November 6th, 2006.
> Do you know the reason of the ban?



That wasn't me. That was someone else goofing off as me. I was banned by the Romanians after calling them out for 'rating fraud' which 

Andreas also agreed with...That happened in like ~2003-4.

Tell Brad to come back...he knows who I am  :Wink:

----------


## VictorN

> ...
> Tell Brad to come back...he knows who I am


You could write him a private message.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I've been here since 2001, but not as active anymore  :Wink:

----------


## Brad Jones

Time keeps on slipping, slipping, slipping...... into the future. 

Since I was called out, I'll write more than I normally would....  :Smilie:   Granted, any newbies won't know me from a hole in the ground, nor will they care.. 

The reality is, the coding I'm messing with when I have time is targeting more on C# within Unity doing VR. There just isn't the help here or on VBForums for the issues I run into with Unity programming (which are more configuration issues and "what's the best approach" type things than C# coding. 

This past year I have been pretty head-down busy ghost writing/re-writing a few books so that's taken a lot of my time. (Books on Java, Python, and one coming out in the near future on Go). I don't get royalties, so I won't hawk the books here. (You can, however, check out my Dad Jokes book or Punny or Not book on Amazon.com if you get bored  :Wink:  ). 

As to why others aren't here.... I can't speak for them. I do skim through (often without logging in) more often than the site tracking will show though.  :Smilie:  

Good to see old familiar names still here though! 

Brad!
(Note: PMing me might not be seen, but I'm easy to find on LinkedIn and other sites)

----------


## VictorN

Glad to see you being back Brad!  :Thumb:  :Smilie:

----------


## Steve R Jones

Brad, I didn't know you wrote books..... Guessing you won't mind the following:

*Punny or Not Book of Puns*
https://www.amazon.com/Punny-Book-Pu.../dp/1951410041

"This book is stuffed full of puns that are among the punniest of the funny. The question is; do you think they are punny or not? The best way to find out is to either start at the beginning and work your way through or to simply make random choices from the book."


*Dad Jokes: Getting Kids to Laugh*
https://www.amazon.com/Dad-Jokes-Get...ps%2C77&sr=8-1

"Part of being a dad (or mom, uncle, aunt, etc.) is being able to get kids to smile. This is possible if you are armed with the right "Dad Joke". This book provides you with the jokes and puns you need to elicit laughs from kids of all ages!"

----------


## Brad Jones

Thanks for the shameless plugs!  Appreciated!    :Thumb: 

Of course, I have books out there on more mundane things like C and C#, but they just simply aren't as fun (and I didn't publish them myself)! 

Brad!

----------


## Steve R Jones

Hey Brad - I got my first email:




> Hello Steve R Jones, 
> 
> We found something we think you might like.


Can you name that tune :Sick:

----------

